# DSG Paddles VS Shifter



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

I have seen some people raving about the paddle shifters and some have said that the shifting is immediate. I have the Lux package and did not test drive the sport model with the paddles. 
I also thought the paddles would be fun, but could turn out to be only a novelty (for me anyway, I know this is very much based on personal opinion) and would also carry a risk that I didn't like them, since I am so used to using the center console.
So I was wondering, is there any substantive difference between shifting via the center console and the paddles, or do they both operate essentially on the same mechanism through a different means?
It is too late for me to make this choice, but if there is a difference, future owners may have an interest in this topic. 
What would be critical to me is if the paddles do in fact execute the immediately, as I notice some lag with the center console, and in addition, it also keeps me from dropping into a gear that will spin the motor higher than redline. I assumed the lag was due to the control step that "calculated" the safe downshift rpm as below redline and there would be some time lag no matter if it were done via shifter of paddle, but this is speculation on my part. 
I think there would be a bigger value proposition for the paddles if they gave more direct control than the center shifter.
Anyone know if there is a difference?


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

My understanding was that the speed of the gear change is the same. The delay may occur if the "pre-loaded" gear on the other side of the transmission is not the gear you want to shift to.... then the transmission has to switch gears before sending you to the other side.
I hope this makes sense...
BTW, have you used the "S" mode ? I though the "triptonic" shifting would be nice, but I set it in Sport, and the thing just flies !!


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: DSG Paddles VS Shifter (jgermuga)*

The shift pattern is the same regardless of whether you use the paddles (actually, "paddles" is a misnomer - they are actually just switches) or the gearshift lever in the +/- mode.
I preferred the sport package over the luxury package (trim, suspension and seats). But, I wish that the paddle shifters were truly paddles mounted on stalks on the steering column. In the Eos. the "paddle" shifters are nothing but switches mounted on the backside of the steering wheel. 
The problem is that when you turn the wheel, + becomes - and vice versa. So when you are attempting to shift going into or out of a turn, you may not be shifting the right way. Also, by having them fixed to the wheel, you are forced to keep your hands in what may be the wrong position.
With actual "paddles" (i.e., stalk mounted) you know they are always in the same place and easier to access.
So, my vote goes for "novelty."


_Modified by owr084 at 1:39 PM 3-7-2007_


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: DSG Paddles VS Shifter (jgermuga)*

If I'm not mistaken, if you put the shifter in manual mode it stays in the gear you've selected. With the paddles you can do that, or you can shift up or down a gear while in automatic mode, and then it will go back to automatically selecting the gears after a while. That's a nice feature I could see myself using regularly, such as for passing or engine braking.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (ialonso)*

ialonso, you totally lost me
So knowing the paddles are attached to the wheel is troubling. Is this the "race inspired" design (maybe just NASCAR, which appears only marginally more taxing than drag racing







as he ducks...) , or does a true race inspired design have them on the stalk.
I have not tried the 'S' position at all. This might be a good opportunity to RTFM.


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (jgermuga)*

S is just automatic with a higher engine shift point. It makes for faster takeoffs and goes to a higher RPM before shifting. For example when I would normally be in 5th gear the car is in 3rd at around 35 MPH. It makes for a faster acceleration response but lower fuel economy. S mode is fun! That being said, I got the lux package myself and I actually like using the Stick to shift when in Manual mode, it makes me think back more to the older manual cars that I had. Nice thing about the DSG is that if you don't downshift the car will downshift for you as you are braking. When accelerating you can shift whenever you want and it works pretty smoothly. I love being able to switch the lever over and downshift in turns and then flip it back to normal automatic mode.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (EosEnthusiastNB)*

Just be sure you have clean underwear available if you try 'S' mode and floor it at the same time..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: DSG Paddles VS Shifter (jgermuga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jgermuga* »_
...it also keeps me from dropping into a gear that will spin the motor higher than redline. 

Thankfully, DSG will not allow you to over rev the engine. Whether using the paddles or the shifter, you cannot force the tranny to grenade the engine, thankfully.


----------



## capulet (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: DSG Paddles VS Shifter (owr084)*

I wondered about this, but found the arrangement worked well. I went DSG as I prefer a manual but the wife prefers an auto. So the DSG it was, but I was never really comfortable with the Multitronic centre console change arrangement in my A4.
When I test drove the EOS the dealer only had a manual, but had a Golf GTI with 2.0T, DSG and paddles which I also drove. Within 2 minutes I knew this was much better for me than the A4 Multitronic.
The A4 went in for service recently and the loaner was an A4 with tiptronic and paddles. As I had the car all day, I was able to have a good long try with the paddles. Partly because of the steering weighting, I think, I found it really easy to change up/down as I wanted no matter what angle the paddles were at and knowing the limiters at either end of the rev range would keep me out of trouble helped. It just seemed to work for me. I did put it back into D mode, but within a minute I was back into paddle mode and left it there for the rest of the driving. 
Was sorry to go back to my A4 and can't wait until the EOS arrives.


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: DSG Paddles VS Shifter (jgermuga)*

My take is that if you have no real interest either way, stay with the Lux pkg. Otherwise, if your interest is there, go with the Sport. With the paddles you still also get S mode and the +/- mode of the stick off to the side, ie the best of all worlds.








JJ


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: DSG Paddles VS Shifter (Canadian Lurker)*

I bought a showroom car which was equipped with the DSG, but not the paddles. In the UK, the difference between the multifunction steering wheel and the same wheel with paddles is £40, which is neither here nor there.
Personally speaking, I wished I had the paddles, or switches. To be honest, I have not seen one kitted out that way, so I cannot comment on the feel.
For the most part, I leave my car in D and amble along. Occasionally, if I am at lights and need to quickly get away, I will select S for a few moments to get me where I need to be and then flip back up to D. In hilly country, I will often select a lower gear on the stick to enable some engine braking and there are a few twisty and hilly roads near me where, if I feel in the mood, I go to manual and enjoy the experience.
It is right that you don't have to worry about being in the right gear when you are slowing down, as the car will change down for you, if you don't do it yourself. Nor can you select too high a gear too soon (although can you select a pretty low gear by accident - but I suppose it is still within its set parameters). 
I always believed that the DSG's twin clutches actually anticipated the next gear you needed and so the change was quicker than normal. I cannot say I have ever noticed any lag when I change gear manually and everything happens very sharply.
For the most part, I think the DSG is the way of the future and the stick shift is fine. However, I found myself on a pretty hilly country lane with very tight hairpin bends both on the way up and the way down and I needed both hands on the wheel. Here I wished I had the paddles, so I could have had even more fun!
My advice wouold be to get them and expect to use them occasionally


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: DSG Paddles VS Shifter (Gadgeteer1066)*

My experience with paddle shifters in the Phaeton is that the greatest benefit is being able to bump down one gear if you are on the highway and closing in on another car too quickly. It saves having to press the brake pedal.
To tell you the truth, after the initial novelty wore off (about 2 hours), I have not bothered to use the paddles much at all.
Michael


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: DSG Paddles VS Shifter (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_My experience with paddle shifters in the Phaeton is that the greatest benefit is being able to bump down one gear if you are on the highway and closing in on another car too quickly. It saves having to press the brake pedal.
To tell you the truth, after the initial novelty wore off (about 2 hours), I have not bothered to use the paddles much at all.
Michael

I agree, the times I will find myself on a great road, in the right conditions with no traffic and in the mood to play is very infrequent and for the most part D or S is just fine. I just think that on the grand scale of things £40 is such a small price to pay for something that can, in the right circumstances, be great fun is worth it. If on the other hand, you are not looking at the multifunction steering wheel, or are trying to trim down the options, then, yes, it is just a toy.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

Gadgeteer,
I believe that here in the US, the paddles require the sport package and I am not sure they can be had as an ala carte option. Along with this package come options that some may not prefer, like the sport seats. In a recent thread, some have said they are not as comfotable for larger individuals. So I think it helps to know what the ultimate tradeoff is. Personally, I am glad I went with the Lux package, since I like the woodgrain interior, which to me is more impartant than the paddles. However, if the paddles were "better", meaning functionally superior to the shifter, it might make me second guess my choice. 
At any rate, I think your feedback will definitely help prospective buyers choose accordingly.


----------



## chris2.0tdsg (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (jgermuga)*

[

_Quote, originally posted by *jgermuga* »_Gadgeteer,
...if the paddles were "better", meaning functionally superior to the shifter, it might make me second guess my choice. 
.

I think they are better for a a simple reason:
with the paddles, you can keep your hands on the wheel. Although it has been remarked, that their is a disadvantage of loosing touch with their position while turning the wheel, practically i think that if the road is winding strongly, or their is a corner to be taken, one shifts back BEFORE the turn, then shifting up accelerating AFTER the turn. I have never experienced that as a problem.
Whether manually shifting whilst having an automated manual is an advantage?
I think so, for the reason Michael mentioned re backing up on a car on the highway and "breaking" a little by shifting back.
The biggest advantage I find is that when i drive in S (which is more economic then S) I can manually override the automatic for e.g. quick overtaking, and then go back in D again. 
Like a "synthetic but more economic S".
And in this case, using the switches the hands remain on the wheel, and i can also more easily engage the turning signal lever backand forth.
I like the DSG and the overriding possibility so much i would never go back to standard manual nor standar automatics that i have both driven.

chris


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (jgermuga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jgermuga* »_Gadgeteer,
I believe that here in the US, the paddles require the sport package 


There are a number of UK and European users of this site where that is not the case. I suppose that whatever we write, we end up doing so from our own national perspective. There are clearly differences between countries and I guess we all have to pick through the posts to see what is relevant to our own market and what is not. I hope what have written is useful to a greater or lesser extent to people who are considering DSG. Incidentally, mine is a 'Sport' (UK version obviously) with sports seats finished in nappa leather. I am on the large side and I find them ok.


_Modified by Gadgeteer1066 at 7:32 AM 3-9-2007_


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (Gadgeteer1066)*

paddles is an option of about 110 $ (+ multifunction steering wheel mandatory at about 330 $) here. There is no sport or lux version here, everything equal or above 2.0l (so just the 1.6 fsi is below) has the sport seats (sport suspension or not is another option in junction with alloy wheels and TPMS).
Bougy
from land of








and TINTIN (that you may know as Spielberg will make a movie about him (just red that this morning))


----------

